# Building a bridge over a creek



## thegogetter222 (Jul 26, 2012)

Hey guys, not too sure if this is the right forum for this question, but I have a very wet, low creek area that separates my home from the rest of our acreage.  I was planning on digging out and reshaping this area and constructing a bridge over the "gully."  This bridge will need to be approx. 25-30' long.

My questions is, can I cut 2 large trees (12-18" diameter) in my woods to use as the foundation for the bridge support?  I would then debark and possibly plane one side for treated plywood planks.  This bridge would need to support tractors, atvs, etc... approx. (#4000).  I have plenty of live and dead standing trees on our 13acres.  

Other option would be to buy 2 telephone poles... but I'm going to have enough $$$ tied up in planks and hardware.  just researching other options.

Any thoughts?  Thanks in advance


----------



## nealtw (Jul 26, 2012)

This should help!  

http://www.extension.umn.edu/distribution/naturalresources/DD7005.html


----------



## CallMeVilla (Jul 26, 2012)

thegogetter222 said:


> My questions is, can I cut 2 large trees (12-18" diameter) in my woods to use as the foundation for the bridge support?  I would then debark and possibly plane one side for treated plywood planks.  This bridge would need to support tractors, atvs, etc... approx. (#4000).



Neal's link is remarkably on-point so you should pay close attention to it, particularly the log diameter.  In addition, I would NOT use treated plywood because it will certainly delaminate.  Stay with solid, dimensional lumber and make sure it is tied together securely.


----------



## nealtw (Jul 26, 2012)

The quick bridge is an old flatbed trailer, (18 wheeler). Lay a treated 6x6 on each bank and have a crane set it down. They get old and sell for the price of scrap.


----------



## BridgeMan (Jul 30, 2012)

Before building something that you may regret later, you should look at all possible options.  Any simple timber bridge can eventually turn into a maintenance headache if not properly designed and constructed.  Do you mind living with the inconvenience of something built cheaply but requiring major maintenance later on, or would you rather build something one time, and then not have to worry about it for years or decades to come?

If it were mine, first choice would be a buried culvert pipe (properly sized for the anticipated high-water event), or even a "home-made" concrete box culvert.  I'd build it wide enough and strong enough to at least support a fully-loaded pickup truck, and at least put a retaining curb on it to keep vehicles out of the stream.  And if there's any chance of wanting to develop or build anything on the "down-stream" acreage at a later date, I'd take into consideration the weight of a loaded ten-yard ready-mix truck, that being close to 75,000 pounds.  For sure, I wouldn't gerry-mander something together that would be a future negative selling point for the property--either for you, or your widow and kids.


----------



## guyod (Jul 30, 2012)

I like Bridgeman's idea of a colvert alot better than a bridge.  It sounds like you have access to heavy equiptment.  All you will need is the pipe, rock, dirt and grass seed.  It will look better and handle many times more wieght and will last longer than any of us if done right.


----------



## thegogetter222 (Jul 30, 2012)

Great leads guys and great article!  Thank you very much!  I really don't anticipate having to build something on this back property but certainly something I should consider.  I actually thought of the culvert "land bridge" initially but the wife liked the "cute" bridge idea a lot better : )

Additionally, I actually have (3) 24" diameter culverts in the woods that the previous homeowner must have left for whatever reason.  So maybe I should take the dirt/debris that I remove from the reshaping and seriously take Bridgemans suggestion of a culvert.  

Thanks again guys


----------



## notmrjohn (Oct 17, 2012)

"(3) 24" diameter culverts in the woods that the previous homeowner must have left for whatever reason. So maybe I should take the dirt/debris that I remove from the reshaping and seriously take Bridgemans suggestion of a culvert"
 Do that, you don't have to buy any thing, maybe some rock for rip rap on down stream side. Build "cute" purely decorative, railings, approach, even plank road bed (cast in place concrete "planks"), and such  for wife.  Never argue with wife, no matter who she is married to. Plant roses at each end of "bridge", climbing roses growing on railings.  For gawd sake, man, do what she wants. Even if it means monthly maintenance.


----------

